#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ACI Detailing Manual

## jakejohns

ACI Detailing Manual



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!See More: ACI Detailing Manual

----------


## brahmhos

thanks

----------


## bharath79is

thanks

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much.

----------


## Eng81

Could you repost the link, when I tried it the file was no longer there.

----------


## major_duan

very good.
thanx, man!

----------


## rawatns_1965

thanks a lot.

N.S.Rawat

----------


## Subhadip Sadhukhan

thanks....

----------


## major_duan

so wonderful! thanks a lot, man.

----------

